# Edge, Bolt, Tuner, Speed/Features differences..



## jkesnk (Sep 8, 2006)

I am in California, I have a Bolt 2-3 years old I get the error v58 (channel problem). I put all the filters on to bring the SNR db down below 35db and I still have the problem. TIVO said the Bolt was bad so I went out and bought the Edge, now we have a problem with the tuner which seem to be the same problem with the Bolt. FYI the Edge does not have the option which shows the stations on each tuner in the menu. And you no longer have a choice of changing the guide layout.. The Edge does not seem any faster than the Bolt..There is nothing wrong with my Bolt, I'm taking back the Edge, it's not any faster and it has less custom features.. I have Spectrum.. This problem started a couple of months ago otherwise everything was working great.. Bolt software is 20.7.. The tuner features on TiVo are some of the best options, no one else has them, why change.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jkesnk said:


> I am in California, I have a Bolt 2-3 years old I get the error v58 (channel problem). I put all the filters on to bring the SNR db down below 35db and I still have the problem. TIVO said the Bolt was bad so I went out and bought the Edge, now we have a problem with the tuner which seem to be the same problem with the Bolt. FYI the Edge does not have the option which shows the stations on each tuner in the menu. And you no longer have a choice of changing the guide layout.. The Edge does not seem any faster than the Bolt..There is nothing wrong with my Bolt, I'm taking back the Edge, it's not any faster and it has less custom features.. I have Spectrum.. This problem started a couple of months ago otherwise everything was working great.. Bolt software is 20.7.. The tuner features on TiVo are some of the best options, no one else has them, why change.


Your Bolt was running a different Tivo UI. The newer one doesn't have the old option You can check the signal specs under diagnostics


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd there a code to refresh the UI? And will anything change? Will I notice any difference?


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

I stated earlier I believe the Bolt is faster than the Edge in current state. UI is snappier on Bolt. I could tell day 1.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Obsessing over the SNR will get you nowhere. At best just bring it down a few dbs no more. Your not helping your issue using higher attenuators. If V58 error continues it is likely your cable provider not the equipment.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

V58 is _not_ a "Channel Problem".

It's 'Channel Not Authorized'. As in: your cable company hasn't turned it on on your Cable Card.

The Cable Card is reporting the issue to the TiVo.

Call your cable company.

-KP


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Ya I don't know why you would want to lower SNR as then you have more noise in relation to the signal.

Normally higher SNR is better than lower.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

kpeters59 said:


> V58 is _not_ a "Channel Problem".
> 
> It's 'Channel Not Authorized'. As in: your cable company hasn't turned it on on your Cable Card.
> 
> ...


exactly...V53 yes


----------



## jkesnk (Sep 8, 2006)

buildersboy66 said:


> Obsessing over the SNR will get you nowhere. At best just bring it down a few dbs no more. Your not helping your issue using higher attenuators. If V58 error continues it is likely your cable provider not the equipment.


 Spectrum cable stated they needed the SNR under 35 DB otherwise it causes problems, that's what they told me. Cable company has been out five times, at the pole: they replace the wire to house, including all connections re-done at the pole. Pole to the house all connections including in the attic down into the new tuner adapter and all fittings, including new cable card .. the cable company cannot do anymore, they've replaced everything.. I've been on the diagnostic page 100 times. TIVO users with Romano, Bolt, Edge are all having the same problem. TIVO needs to figure it out.. I've been a user since series 1.. removing tuner options is a negative (Edge). TIVO commercials on the Edge is a dealbreaker.. I am already paying for a premium service..


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

So under 35 is necessary for Spectrum and not Comcast? Im about 39 40 db and no issue's.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

V58 error is sure not TiVo's issue.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

buildersboy66 said:


> So under 35 is necessary for Spectrum and not Comcast? Im about 39 40 db and no issue's.


That sounds like complete BS from someone who didn't know what they were talking about


----------

